# VA, MD, DE and DC state finals, 9-28-13, 3x event, Dinwiddie VA



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So it looks like MECA finally got a VA, MD, DE and DC area state finals at the last minute. This is less than 2 hours from me and that is quite a bit more appealing than the 6 hour drive to Pottsville, PA. 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-28-13VA.jpg


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Damn! Only an hour from my house back home...yet I'll be at school that weekend.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

tintbox said:


> I'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I wanted to hear!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Have a wedding that weekend, so I'm out. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, same day as NC state finals though.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Velozity said:


> Damn, same day as NC state finals though.


Well that was bad planning on somebody's part, sorry I didn't realize that.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

1 week bump.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I really hope they get a better SQ turn out this year. Last year was 3 cars. Previous year there was a huge fiasco bc there was only one judge for a 3x event.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Sweet, about two hours from me...seriously considering!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I just got back to VA so not gonna make the Pottsville show, but I will definitely make this one. Not gonna enter, just hang out and hopefully hear some cars.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I really hope they get a better SQ turn out this year. Last year was 3 cars. Previous year there was a huge fiasco bc there was only one judge for a 3x event.


Mic are you going to make it to this show. How is the weather looking for the Pottsville show.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

crackinhedz said:


> Sweet, about two hours from me...seriously considering!


Please come out, we will get a nice DIYMA team showing there. What class do you compete in.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> I just got back to VA so not gonna make the Pottsville show, but I will definitely make this one. Not gonna enter, just hang out and hopefully hear some cars.


Let me know if you want to ride with me.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Im not competing in MECA this year, so no reason for me to come down for that event. Weather for Pottsville looks great. 64 and sunny with only a 10% chance of rain.

I judged VA state Finals last year. there were 3 SQ cars. Mike Still (tintbox), Alfonso with the Nissan Titan and then Chris Zenner came very late bringing a customers car. He didnt show up until 230pm and held the entire show up. SQ coulda have been done and gone by 11am.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> Please come out, we will get a nice DIYMA team showing there. What class do you compete in.


tried competing only once, so not even sure what class...my sub amp is 200A fuse, and components 120A fuse, I think...stock locations except the sub.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! I might take you up on that offer if the show is gonna be small.



Navy Chief said:


> Let me know if you want to ride with me.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll be there. I need points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn, we have a wedding Saturday as well. Otherwise I would make the 40 minute drive in a heartbeat!
Good luck to all!


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

weather permitting, count me in...IMO the critical analysis of my setup, would be _more _then worth the trip/admission fee's.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Who all is going to make this show? Can we start a list?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

crackinhedz said:


> tried competing only once, so not even sure what class...my sub amp is 200A fuse, and components 120A fuse, I think...stock locations except the sub.


No worries, the judges will be able to tell you what class 

Enjoy!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> I just got back to VA so not gonna make the Pottsville show, but I will definitely make this one. Not gonna enter, just hang out and hopefully hear some cars.


That seems to be the best part of the events though. 

Well, in addition to getting some great feedback on the system, which is always helpful.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

stylngle2003 said:


> Damn, we have a wedding Saturday as well. Otherwise I would make the 40 minute drive in a heartbeat!
> Good luck to all!


Damn dude you just have bad luck making these events.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Who all is going to make this show? Can we start a list?


Of course we can!

Navy Chief - Mark - 2002 Siverado - Mod Street (going for BOBOS)


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Im about 95% sure Im going, weather and family permitting!

A little bummed though as I discovered one of my RCA's is faulty, not sure if its the cable or the amp/HU connector itself? My HU has front/rear/sub RCA outs and seems to be the "front" affected...so I just have the rear to the component amp and amp set for 'stereo' instead of 4 channel...so...was gonna try SQ but this totally jacked my sound stage...I mean it still sounds good but cannot adjust for optimal staging, so maybe I'll just try SPL.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Chief, when did you join the Navy? Were about the same age, I served from 1997-2001 out in San Diego...one of my friends who started out with me is Senior Chief out there...kicking myself because if I stayed in Id be retired in 4 years!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

crackinhedz said:


> Im about 95% sure Im going, weather and family permitting!
> 
> A little bummed though as I discovered one of my RCA's is faulty, not sure if its the cable or the amp/HU connector itself? My HU has front/rear/sub RCA outs and seems to be the "front" affected...so I just have the rear to the component amp and amp set for 'stereo' instead of 4 channel...so...was gonna try SQ but this totally jacked my sound stage...I mean it still sounds good but cannot adjust for optimal staging, so maybe I'll just try SPL.


Do you use the Bit One in your sig? If so that shouldn't be a problem. You don't need separate RCA's into the bit one for front and rear. A single set should do it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Chief - Mark - 2002 Siverado - Mod Street (going for BOBOS)
GLN305 - Glenn - 2013 Sierra - Just gonna show up and hang out this year.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Do you use the Bit One in your sig? If so that shouldn't be a problem. You don't need separate RCA's into the bit one for front and rear. A single set should do it.


I don't have the BitOne connected yet...cannot afford to pay for install, and too scared to do it myself. :blush:

Also, GLN you can add me to the list

Eric - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

crackinhedz said:


> Im about 95% sure Im going, weather and family permitting!
> 
> A little bummed though as I discovered one of my RCA's is faulty, not sure if its the cable or the amp/HU connector itself? My HU has front/rear/sub RCA outs and seems to be the "front" affected...so I just have the rear to the component amp and amp set for 'stereo' instead of 4 channel...so...was gonna try SQ but this totally jacked my sound stage...I mean it still sounds good but cannot adjust for optimal staging, so maybe I'll just try SPL.


Just run a cheap quick set of RCAs, if your not doing install judging then who cares. You wouldn't be the first guy to have RCAs fail before a show.



crackinhedz said:


> Chief, when did you join the Navy? Were about the same age, I served from 1997-2001 out in San Diego...one of my friends who started out with me is Senior Chief out there...kicking myself because if I stayed in Id be retired in 4 years!


17 April 97, division 249. My current EAOS is 17 Apr 2017, 20 years to the day, I want options when the time comes. I've been in Norfolk most of my career, I'm a submarine ET. I've been up for Senior Chief twice, I'm hoping this next year is the year for me.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Navy Chief - Mark - 2002 Siverado - Mod Street (going for BOBOS)
GLN305 - Glenn - 2013 Sierra - Modified (I've been dying to compete)
Crackinhedz - Eric - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Street?

Glenn I got it,


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Navy Chief - Mark - 2002 Siverado - Mod Street (going for BOBOS)
> GLN305 - Glenn - 2013 Sierra - Modified (I've been dying to compete)
> Crackinhedz - Eric - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Street?
> 
> Glenn I got it,


LOL, I see what you did there!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> LOL, I see what you did there!


Doooo it! You might become state champ, probably not much competition.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Navy Chief - Mark - 2002 Siverado - Mod Street (going for BOBOS)
GLN305 - Glenn - 2013 Sierra - Modified (I've been dying to compete)
Crackinhedz - Eric - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Street?
Tintbox - Mike - 2012 Scion Xb - Street

2 days to go, let's get some more names on this list


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> 2 days to go, let's get some more names on this list


Crap. Busy all weekend, so no chance of me being able to get to this, which is frustrating as not much is ever this close.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Im hoping to be there about 10:30am, think this is reasonable time? What time you guys planning on?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll end up there pretty close to the same time. We are leaving about 8 and it's under a 2 hour drive.





crackinhedz said:


> Im hoping to be there about 10:30am, think this is reasonable time? What time you guys planning on?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Well, Im here...at least I think cuz no one here at the motor speedway has a clue whats going on. Nothing set up as far as I can tell?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Had a good time meeting you guys, even though the even was not well organized. 

Crazy thing as I never experienced that sound issue on the way home...leads me to think the RCA inputs on the amp are bad? Will have to do more trouble shooting.

Thanks for your help! Hope to meet up again some other time...having family in DC im sure I'll be in the area eventually.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Any one in this thread interested in a spring D.C. area meet? I could host if needed, I'm in Silver Spring MD.


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> Any one in this thread interested in a spring D.C. area meet? I could host if needed, I'm in Silver Spring MD.


Count me in...I reside in DC.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

So that's 2 of us, that counts as a meet right? Who else is on board?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I might be interested if you didnt live so far away and you were making everyone some bacon goodness


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll do this bacon deed if you move closer


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am good For a meet up, I am in Manassas.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Depending on when I can possibly make it, I am out by Winchester.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Saturday & Sunday

https://www.termpro.com/asp/officialevent.asp?EventID=14111


----------

